# JBoss und SSL



## Guest (18. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch schon mal SSL unter JBoss konfiguriert
und kennt eine gute Anleitung dafür?
Im JBoss Forum kriegt man nicht mal vom JBoss Team eine
klare Antwort darauf. In der Doku von JBoss steht auch nichts
darüber.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2004)

Ich habe in einem PDF-File auch nur einen kurzen Abschnitt darüber gefunden.
Ob es letztendlich das ist, was Du suchst, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich mich mit JBoss nicht beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Guest (22. Sep 2004)

Du musst dir erst einmal eine ssl.keystore datei generieren.
Dann in der Server.xml die datei einbinden.
Suche hiernach


    		<Connector port="8080" address="${jboss.bind.address}" 
         	maxThreads="100" minSpareThreads="5" maxSpareThreads="15" 
         	scheme="https" secure="true" 
         	keystoreFile="${jboss.server.home.dir}/conf/ssl.keystore" 
          	keystorePass="password"  
	   	sslProtocol = "TLS" />


----------



## Guest (22. Sep 2004)

Danke aber es geht mir nicht um den HTTP Connector (Tomcat etc.), der funzt einwandfrei.
Es geht mir um die Kommunikation mit dem "Bohnenbehälter"  und am liebsten auch JNDI.

Man muss die SocketFactories austauschen, soviel ist klar. Wenn ich dies aber tue, hängt der 
Server ohne einen erkennbaren Grund ziemlich oft.
Das Problem ist, dass man JNDI auf zwei Kanäle umschalten muss, lokal direkt und remote 
über SSL, damit es funktioniert. Ich finde leider keine Beschreibung dazu.

Es sollte eigentlich so funktionieren, tut's aber nicht ???:L 
	
	
	
	





```
<mbean code="org.jboss.security.plugins.JaasSecurityDomain" name="jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityDomain,domain=RMI+SSL">
  <constructor>
    <arg type="java.lang.String" value="RMI+SSL"/>
  </constructor>
  <attribute name="KeyStoreURL">......ssl.keystore</attribute>
  <attribute name="KeyStorePass">sowas-von-geheim</attribute>
</mbean>


<mbean code="org.jboss.invocation.jrmp.server.JRMPInvoker" name="jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp">
  <attribute name="RMIObjectPort">4444</attribute>
  <attribute name="ServerAddress">${jboss.bind.address}</attribute>
  <attribute name="RMIClientSocketFactory">org.jboss.security.ssl.RMISSLClientSocketFactory</attribute>
  <attribute name="RMIServerSocketFactory">org.jboss.security.ssl.RMISSLServerSocketFactory</attribute>
  <attribute name="SecurityDomain">java:/jaas/RMI+SSL</attribute>
  <depends>jboss:service=TransactionManager</depends>
  <depends>jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityDomain,domain=RMI+SSL</depends> 
</mbean>
```
siehe jboss-service.xml
Die kommerzielle Doku kann man getrost in die Tonne hauen, sie ist
größtenteils automatisch generiert und enthält nur Beschreibungen
zu Konfigurationen, die fast schon selbsterklärend sind.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Sep 2004)

Eigentlich kann man auch den ganzen restlichen JBOSS gleich mit in die Tonne hauen


----------



## Guest (23. Sep 2004)

Alternativen? Doch nicht das Jonas-Ding?


----------

